# Canon officially announces the Canon RF 100mm f/2.8L IS USM Macro



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 14, 2021)

> Canon USA has officially announced the Canon RF 100mm f/2.8L IS USM Macro, the first dedicated macro lens for the RF mount.
> Press Release
> The Canon RF100mm F2.8 L Macro IS USM lens is not only Canon’s first RF lens designed specifically for macro photography, but also the world’s first[1] medium telephoto macro lens with a maximum magnification of 1.4x. The new lens, designed for both advanced photo enthusiasts and professionals, takes macro photography expression to the next level with the introduction of a spherical aberration (SA) control ring. The SA control ring allows users to change the character and appearance of the bokeh and obtain a softer focus effect with a simple turning of the ring to the desired result.
> Additional features of the Canon RF100mm F2.8L Macro IS USM include:
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Joel C (Apr 14, 2021)

Doesn't ship until 7/29/2021... 

Guess I will hold onto the EF version for a bit still...


----------



## Perio (Apr 14, 2021)

Great price


----------



## Jethro (Apr 14, 2021)

For an 'L' lens it certainly is a reasonable price!


----------



## goldenhusky (Apr 14, 2021)

"Spherical aberration (SA) control ring" Let's see how that would work in real world and how useful it is.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2021)

Will be interesting to see how much light is lost in the SA adjustments. The "soft focus" lenses that canon produced with non-variable SA adjustments were cutting out > a stop of light.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 14, 2021)

I was right, Spherical Abberation Control per the recent patent. Lots of people like the EF 100 L for portraits, the control makes it a dual purpose lens.

I'll likely order it .


----------



## H. Jones (Apr 14, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Will be interesting to see how much light is lost in the SA adjustments. The "soft focus" lenses that canon produced with non-variable SA adjustments were cutting out > a stop of light.



The BH photo first look shows the exposure parameters(he's using auto exposure, it looks like, so it changes, but the subject stays the same) I'd say it looks like at most it's maybe 2/3rds of a stop, but it does seem like the lighting gets a little brighter when he's turned to plus, separate from the exposure, so maybe 1/3rd of a stop, Not really all that much.


----------



## H. Jones (Apr 14, 2021)

Better examples of the SA control on the Canon Japan website: https://cweb.canon.jp/eos/your-eos/product/lens/rf100-f28/#sa-controling

The other interesting thing I spotted on here: 



The tripod collar also comes with a piece you fit onto the lens barrel to attach the tripod collar to. Interesting.


----------



## Mahk43 (Apr 14, 2021)

The price seem very fair!


----------



## Mahk43 (Apr 14, 2021)

With a R5 + this RF100mm macro (5298$), and croping when necessary, you can do almost the same things than a R6 with a RF70-200 (5198$) for the same price... interresting for a futur choice


----------



## Dockland (Apr 14, 2021)

Hey Canon, t a k e my money! This will be a fun summer 2023 when the lens will be in stock.


----------



## edoorn (Apr 14, 2021)

Looks like a cool lens, also for portraits and video


----------



## David - Sydney (Apr 14, 2021)

Any thoughts about the similarities and/or differences between SA and DS on the rf85mm?


----------



## Traveler (Apr 14, 2021)

Mahk43 said:


> With a R5 + this RF100mm macro (5298$), and croping when necessary, you can do almost the same things than a R6 with a RF70-200 (5198$) for the same price... interresting for a futur choice


If you mean 70-200 f/2.8 then it's not exactly correct. Cropping 100mm (shot at 2.8) half gives you equivalent of 200mm but also f/5.6 and image quality of four times the ISO.
Even the f/4 lens would have an advantage at 200mm.


----------



## fox40phil (Apr 14, 2021)

No TC compatibility? 
Its a little bit heavier then the EF one. 

Still hoping for a >100mm macro with 2:1 ;p


----------



## Dockland (Apr 14, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> Any thoughts about the similarities and/or differences between SA and DS on the rf85mm?



SA & DS are two completely different things/technologies and purpose.


----------



## Dockland (Apr 14, 2021)

Dockland said:


> Hey Canon, t a k e my money! This will be a fun summer 2023 when the lens will be in stock.



I bought it now. Placed the order and payed. It will arrive at the earliest in the end of July. But it's 2021 at least 

$2005 in Sweden. (17190 SEK)


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 14, 2021)

Great news. Except for the price. That is tough.
1.549,00 € in Germany (incl. VAT)



goldenhusky said:


> "Spherical aberration (SA) control ring" Let's see how that would work in real world and how useful it is


Yes that will be really interesting.

And as I do a lot of handheld marco the better IS togehter with IBIS and the 1.4x mag would make me want to get it - if I went into R/RF


----------



## Dockland (Apr 14, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> Better examples of the SA control on the Canon Japan website: https://cweb.canon.jp/eos/your-eos/product/lens/rf100-f28/#sa-controling
> 
> The other interesting thing I spotted on here:
> View attachment 196964
> ...



$278 in Sweden :O


----------



## Dockland (Apr 14, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Great news. Except for the price. That is almost ridiculous.
> 
> Yes that will be really interesting.



It's the 2:nd cheapest RF "L" lens. Only the "RF 24-105/4,0 L IS USM" is cheaper. Great price, i was expecting it to land in the higher end between $2000-2500.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 14, 2021)

Dockland said:


> $278 in Sweden :O


ridiculous


----------



## Dockland (Apr 14, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> ridiculous



Indeed. But it might be necessary for some workflows


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 14, 2021)

Dockland said:


> It's the 2:nd cheapest RF "L" lens. Only the "RF 24-105/4,0 L IS USM" is cheaper. Great price, i was expecting it to land in the higher end between $2000-2500.


True! But still all the prices move steeply uphill


----------



## dirtyvu (Apr 14, 2021)

I almost bought the EF version because of all the raves it got, but luckily I had the willpower to wait for this RF version. Though the lens I really really want is the 15-35. I rented that lens and it was amazing to work with.


----------



## Dockland (Apr 14, 2021)

Some first impressions


----------



## lexptr (Apr 14, 2021)

So it does have a tripod collar after all! That makes me happier. On the other side, SA control seems to finally go to the downsides list for me. After seeing demos, I'm sure I won't use it. So for me it is an added price/weight/place to break. Also I suspect it will be easy to turn accidentally. But, any ways, a great lens, which brings many improvements over EF and priced reasonably. I will certainly upgrade.


----------



## Rivermist (Apr 14, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> Better examples of the SA control on the Canon Japan website: https://cweb.canon.jp/eos/your-eos/product/lens/rf100-f28/#sa-controling
> 
> The other interesting thing I spotted on here:
> View attachment 196964
> ...


$199, why are we not surprised? Any opinions on whether they should have included it with every lens for a $100 increase in price, versus having to charge $199 because fewer will be sold and there are stocking / packaging and other overheads that accrue when sold separately? Canon includes the tripod collars as standard gear with the telephoto L zooms, why not the macro?


----------



## bbasiaga (Apr 14, 2021)

I was way off on the price. I mean wow. Only a 40% increase over the EF version at launch (pretty sure it was $999usd). I guessed in other threads $2299. Happily wrong. 

Brian


----------



## danfaz (Apr 14, 2021)

lexptr said:


> Also I suspect it will be easy to turn accidentally.


There's actually a lock switch to keep it at the middle setting.


----------



## Canfan (Apr 14, 2021)

lexptr said:


> So it does have a tripod collar after all! That makes me happier. On the other side, SA control seems to finally go to the downsides list for me. After seeing demos, I'm sure I won't use it. So for me it is an added price/weight/place to break. Also I suspect it will be easy to turn accidentally. But, any ways, a great lens, which brings many improvements over EF and priced reasonably. I will certainly upgrade.


It has a lock to prevent accidentally turning the SA ring


----------



## David_E (Apr 14, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Pre-ordered from Adorama!


----------



## David_E (Apr 14, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


As for the price, remember that everything is relative. It’s unfortunate that it may be out of reach for some who might want it, while for others, $1399 is a pittance. If it’s out of reach for you, buy it the old-fashioned way: save up until you have enough.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2021)

Joel C said:


> Doesn't ship until 7/29/2021...
> 
> Guess I will hold onto the EF version for a bit still...


Very tasty developments Canon - No 1 within ML (fingers cross for Nikon to get more Z lenses out )


----------



## Dockland (Apr 14, 2021)

Rivermist said:


> $199, why are we not surprised? Any opinions on whether they should have included it with every lens for a $100 increase in price, versus having to charge $199 because fewer will be sold and there are stocking / packaging and other overheads that accrue when sold separately? Canon includes the tripod collars as standard gear with the telephoto L zooms, why not the macro?


I don't think it's as mandatory on a light weight lens as this. For specific user cases, yes, but I do think the majority of the users will use this without one. Even if they've shipped one within the package. Just my thoughts.


----------



## David_E (Apr 14, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> Better examples of the SA control on the Canon Japan website: https://cweb.canon.jp/eos/your-eos/product/lens/rf100-f28/#sa-controling
> 
> The other interesting thing I spotted on here:
> View attachment 196964
> ...


Anyone know whether or not it has a built-in flange for Canon macro flashes? The EF 100 and 180 macros do not, but the MP-E 65mm 1-5x lens has a flange.


----------



## Dockland (Apr 14, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Great news. Except for the price. That is tough.
> 1.549,00 € in Germany (incl. VAT)
> 
> 
> ...



I wish I lived (or at least could visit) Germany, for a couple of reasons, but this would be one of them <3


----------



## Dockland (Apr 14, 2021)

David_E said:


> Anyone know whether or not it has a built-in flange for Canon macro flashes? The EF 100 and 180 macros do not, but the MP-E 65mm 1-5x lens has a flange.



Don't know, but this is listed as "Lens accessories" on the lens product page.






Canon Macro Ring Lite MR-14EX II - Speedlite Flash - Canon Europe







www.canon-europe.com


----------



## Dockland (Apr 14, 2021)

Rivermist said:


> $199, why are we not surprised? Any opinions on whether they should have included it with every lens for a $100 increase in price, versus having to charge $199 because fewer will be sold and there are stocking / packaging and other overheads that accrue when sold separately? Canon includes the tripod collars as standard gear with the telephoto L zooms, why not the macro?



Yes, it's expensive as **** 
Like the lens cap to my 16-35 f/2.8 III that I lost in a hotel once. Its like around $130 in Sweden. :O


----------



## Dockland (Apr 14, 2021)

David_E said:


> As for the price, remember that everything is relative. It’s unfortunate that it may be out of reach for some who might want it, while for others, $1399 is a pittance. If it’s out of reach for you, buy it the old-fashioned way: save up until you have enough.


Or get the EF 100mm L. Great value and can be found relatively cheap used.


----------



## koenkooi (Apr 14, 2021)

David_E said:


> Anyone know whether or not it has a built-in flange for Canon macro flashes? The EF 100 and 180 macros do not, but the MP-E 65mm 1-5x lens has a flange.


It looks like you need the macro adapter ring for that, I have them for the 100L and 180L already. I personally haven't noticed any vignetting when using it wide open with the ring mounted.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 14, 2021)

I've put in my pre-order. I'm going to be putting up my 100L for sale.


----------



## Dockland (Apr 14, 2021)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I've put in my pre-order. I'm going to be putting up my 100L for sale.


I did the same. But will squeeze out the last drops of my loved 100mm L until then


----------



## David_E (Apr 14, 2021)

Dockland said:


> _Or get the EF 100mm L. Great value and can be found relatively cheap used._


Yes, one could do that. No argument. But this thread is about a _new_ lens, not a used model that is heavier—especially with the required EF>RF adapter—and that lacks advanced features that the new lens under discussion here has.


----------



## David_E (Apr 14, 2021)

Dockland said:


> _I did the same. But will squeeze out the last drops of my loved 100mm L until then_


Ditto!


----------



## Dockland (Apr 14, 2021)

David_E said:


> Yes, one could do that. No argument. But this thread is about a _new_ lens, not a used model that is heavier—especially with the required EF>RF adapter—and that lacks advanced features that the new lens under discussion here has.



But it's a cheap L-lens for sure. L comes with a cost, but I was expecting it to be at the price range around $2500 so I'm happy that it's this cheap.


----------



## H. Jones (Apr 14, 2021)

While I'm not going to be one pre-ordering the RF 100mm F/2.8L, it's fun knowing that I will eventually own this lens, at some point. I had been strongly considering the EF 100mm F/2.8L to get back into some macro work, and slightly as a wost-case back-up to my 70-200 2.8, since my lens line-up is only really missing a macro lens and a big white at this point. At this price point, there's no reason I won't eventually pick one up though, and I'm sure a lot of photographers will end up in the same boat.


----------



## vladk (Apr 14, 2021)

1.4 magnification and lower focusing distance look cool.
Price wise it adds $100 to the price of EF 100mm f/2.8 L which is expected.
I'd also prefer the collar to be included for focus bracketing.
I will upgrade if there is no RF 150-180mm macro announcement or at least rumor on the horizon.


----------



## AdmiralFwiffo (Apr 15, 2021)

The improvements I'd like to see over the EF lens is faster autofocus (likely) and reduced longitudinal CA (unlikely).


----------



## tq0cr5i (Apr 15, 2021)

Jethro said:


> For an 'L' lens it certainly is a reasonable price!


The RF version has no special glass but the EF has one UD.


----------



## David_E (Apr 15, 2021)

fox40phil said:


> _Its a little bit heavier then the EF one._


Include the EF > RF adapter in the EF weight. Is it still heavier? Very close to the same, I would guess. A bit longer, however.


----------



## Dockland (Apr 15, 2021)

David_E said:


> Include the EF > RF adapter in the EF weight. Is it still heavier? Very close to the same, I would guess. A bit longer, however.



RF 100mm 148mm (5.83″) - 730 g (1.61 lb)
EF 100mm 123mm (4.84″) - 625 g (1.38 lb)
RF/EF Adapter 71.2 x 24 mm (2.8 x 0.9") - 110g (3.88oz)

So the EF 100mm with adapter attached is 1mm shorter than the RF 100mm, but 5g "heavier"


----------



## Dockland (Apr 15, 2021)

tq0cr5i said:


> The RF version has no special glass but the EF has one UD.



That's strange. It got 2 more glass than the EF version. I guess time will tell. I do not think the EF version will be superior the RF version.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 15, 2021)

Mahk43 said:


> The price seem very fair!


Until you add in the >$250 for the hood and the mount ring.


----------



## Dockland (Apr 15, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Until you add in the >$250 for the hood and the mount ring.


The hood (ET-73C) is included.

E: Mount ring is not needed, this is a RF mount. Are you thinking of the optional tripod collar?


----------



## tq0cr5i (Apr 15, 2021)

Dockland said:


> That's strange. It got 2 more glass than the EF version. I guess time will tell. I do not think the EF version will be superior the RF version.


I mean no special glass elements promises fair price of the lens.


----------



## tq0cr5i (Apr 15, 2021)

Dockland said:


> That's strange. It got 2 more glass than the EF version. I guess time will tell. I do not think the EF version will be superior the RF version.


I checked the Canon China web site and it says “thanks to the RF mount lens design, the lens has no special glass or coating (optics) but *identical* high optical performance to the EF 100L”.


----------



## Dockland (Apr 15, 2021)

tq0cr5i said:


> I checked the Canon China web site and it says “thanks to the RF mount lens design, the lens has no special glass or coating (optics) but *identical* high optical performance to the EF 100L”.



Of course they say  
Well, I've ordered it. Will arrive sometime this summer. I will test it thoroughly


----------



## pape2 (Apr 15, 2021)

Good they minimized focus breathing ,means they are serious with focus stacking.
Might see some crazy improvement to stacking with R3


----------



## David_E (Apr 15, 2021)

tq0cr5i said:


> I checked the Canon China web site and it says “thanks to the RF mount lens design, the lens has no special glass or coating (optics) but *identical* high optical performance to the EF 100L”.


Identical optical performance suits me just fine; there isn't a lot of room for optical improvement.


----------



## peters (Apr 15, 2021)

Am I the only one who thinks that the SA changes impact the focus in a HORRIFIC way? The rose in the video is suddenly extremely soft which looks realy ugly to me... I think this could be not so easily achieved in post - but this kind of blurred focus looks realy not desirable for me in any context... also the change in the Bokeh doenst look nice to me in any means...


----------



## peters (Apr 15, 2021)

David_E said:


> Identical optical performance suits me just fine; there isn't a lot of room for optical improvement.


Agree, sharpness is just fine for me on my 100mm EF. But the focus breathing is VERY extreme though...
anyway, this lense isnt realy interesting for me, since the 100mm EF works perfectly fine on the R5 =) Also I would lose the possibility to use the filter adapter, which is super handy =)


----------



## AdmiralFwiffo (Apr 15, 2021)

David_E said:


> Identical optical performance suits me just fine; there isn't a lot of room for optical improvement.


There are definitely aspects of optical performance that can be improved. Sharpness is quite good, but longitudinal CA is kinda bad, and that's pretty important for any kind of macro photography with strong contrast.


----------



## Dockland (Apr 16, 2021)

peters said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that the SA changes impact the focus in a HORRIFIC way? The rose in the video is suddenly extremely soft which looks realy ugly to me... I think this could be not so easily achieved in post - but this kind of blurred focus looks realy not desirable for me in any context... also the change in the Bokeh doenst look nice to me in any means...



No, I agree completely. Those images looked horrible. "Soft focus effect" who on earth would like that effect haha.


----------



## David_E (Apr 16, 2021)

AdmiralFwiffo said:


> There are definitely aspects of optical performance that can be improved. Sharpness is quite good, but longitudinal CA is kinda bad, and that's pretty important for any kind of macro photography with strong contrast.


How many years do I have to use my EF 100 macro before I or one of my clients notices this “important” defect?


----------



## AdmiralFwiffo (Apr 16, 2021)

David_E said:


> How many years do I have to use my EF 100 macro before I or one of my clients notices this “important” defect?


Well it's important to meee!


----------



## Dockland (Apr 16, 2021)

AdmiralFwiffo said:


> Well it's important to meee!



Yes, agree. The CA is all over the place in some situations. I hope the RF version has addressed this. It's sometimes fixable in post, but sometimes a bit tricky. Other than that, the EF-version is great.


----------



## David_E (Apr 16, 2021)

Dockland said:


> _Yes, agree. The CA is all over the place in some situations._


Could someone please point me to an on-line, high-res photo where this alleged problem is evident? Thanks!


----------



## Dockland (Apr 17, 2021)

David_E said:


> Could someone please point me to an on-line, high-res photo where this alleged problem is evident? Thanks!



If you have the lens, try it yourself. High contrast situation, with something blurred in front of focus and some backlit, and contrasty background out of focus, at f/2.8


----------



## stevelee (Apr 17, 2021)

Dockland said:


> If you have the lens, try it yourself. High contrast situation, with something blurred in front of focus and some backlit, and contrasty background out of focus, at f/2.8


My guess is that I will go through life without ever facing that situation with my 100mm macro lens. I can't recall anything like it so far. I did for a while use it as a portrait lens until I got a proper one, and I still didn't put blurry objects in front of the subject. Some were made in contrasty light, which I don't like for portraits. And on the macro, that made the "clinical" look even more so.


----------



## Dockland (Apr 17, 2021)

stevelee said:


> My guess is that I will go through life without ever facing that situation with my 100mm macro lens. I can't recall anything like it so far. I did for a while use it as a portrait lens until I got a proper one, and I still didn't put blurry objects in front of the subject. Some were made in contrasty light, which I don't like for portraits. And on the macro, that made the "clinical" look even more so.



It's a good lens. Perhaps not perfect. Used it once for a portrait, and it did good. Not as good as my RF 85 f/1.2 of course, but that's a whole different lens and purpose. 
It's all about the user case. What suits one, doesn't suit another. I'm currently using it exclusively for macro, and the old has 1:1, so I'm a bit thrilled this upcoming will have even greater magnification.


----------



## David_E (Apr 18, 2021)

Dockland said:


> _If you have the lens, try it yourself. High contrast situation, with something blurred in front of focus and some backlit, and contrasty background out of focus, at f/2.8_


Been there, done that. I generally don’t get to choose the surroundings for my macro photos in the field, though I don’t like very contrasty photos and I often use a flash for macros. I also never shoot macros at f2.8. I am unable to find an example of the CA you refer to in my own photos, and I take it that you are unable to direct me to an example. What am I to conclude from that?


----------



## stevelee (Apr 18, 2021)

Dockland said:


> It's a good lens. Perhaps not perfect. Used it once for a portrait, and it did good. Not as good as my RF 85 f/1.2 of course, but that's a whole different lens and purpose.
> It's all about the user case. What suits one, doesn't suit another. I'm currently using it exclusively for macro, and the old has 1:1, so I'm a bit thrilled this upcoming will have even greater magnification.


Yes, the 1.4x is nice. I won’t miss it with my 100mm, since extension tubes work so well on it. 2x is no problem.


----------



## pape2 (Apr 18, 2021)

stevelee said:


> Yes, the 1.4x is nice. I won’t miss it with my 100mm, since extension tubes work so well on it. 2x is no problem.


You need 10cm extension for 2x right?


----------



## stevelee (Apr 18, 2021)

pape2 said:


> You need 10cm extension for 2x right?


Maybe a little more. It’s been a while since I tried that.


----------



## pape2 (Apr 18, 2021)

stevelee said:


> Maybe a little more. It’s been a while since I tried that.


Who sells 10cm tubes ?


----------



## Dockland (Apr 18, 2021)

David_E said:


> Been there, done that. I generally don’t get to choose the surroundings for my macro photos in the field, though I don’t like very contrasty photos and I often use a flash for macros. I also never shoot macros at f2.8. I am unable to find an example of the CA you refer to in my own photos, and I take it that you are unable to direct me to an example. What am I to conclude from that?



If you're totally happy with the EF-version thats great. If you haven't got any issues with CA on this lens, even greater. Why would i take time to do that for you when you can try it out yourself? If you are curious, try a few shots following my example, but why would you if you are happy with this little toy. 
As stated, different user cases.


----------



## Nemorino (Apr 18, 2021)

pape2 said:


> Who sells 10cm tubes ?


You can stack as many shorter ones as you can afford! 
But the far focus distance decreases horribly


----------



## David_E (Apr 18, 2021)

Dockland said:


> _If you're totally happy with the EF-version thats great. If you haven't got any issues with CA on this lens, even greater. Why would i take time to do that for you when you can try it out yourself? If you are curious, try a few shots following my example..._


Thank you for recognizing that different users with different examples of a piece of gear and different working techniques may see different results. As for using the lens in a manner that I would not do in the real world just to prove or disprove your point, that makes no sense to me; I’m just a lowly macrophotograper who photographs mainly small arthropods and small wildflowers for a few scientific databases. In every instance, once my identification of the genus and species is confirmed, my photos have been marked “Research Grade.” Never has been one been marked as unacceptable due to some sort of distortion or aberration.
_Leptoglossus oppositus_​


----------



## stevelee (Apr 18, 2021)

pape2 said:


> Who sells 10cm tubes ?


I live in the US. You can't expect me to keep straight those units from the French Revolution. I don't even approve of chopping off people's heads.

I looked for my notes from when I was trying different tubes out, but did not find them for the 100mm. Interestingly, I did find them for the 24–105mm non-L zoom. I got 1:1 with a 36mm tube and the lens at 32mm. At 105mm, I got 1:1.89, or 0.53x.

I did some rough tests with and without the tubes. I just eyeballed alignment and focus, and probably not carefully enough. I shot pictures of a ruler (in inches, of course) to calculate magnification. These are 100% crops I believe from pictures taken with and without tubes on the 100mm non-L macro lens. The three tubes together add up to 68mm (6.8cm, 2.68 in., 0.149 cubits), so that would be the maximum for what I must have used (so not really that far off 10cm). So first 1x and then 2x (a bit overexposed):


----------



## pape2 (Apr 18, 2021)

Makes me wonder why nobody third party sells 10cm tube. would be more reliable when less connections.
Or collapsing tube ,like RF do lenses bottom Part.


----------



## Nemorino (Apr 18, 2021)

It existsts allready only called bellow


----------



## Dockland (Apr 18, 2021)

David_E said:


> Thank you for recognizing that different users with different examples of a piece of gear and different working techniques may see different results. As for using the lens in a manner that I would not do in the real world just to prove or disprove your point, that makes no sense to me; I’m just a lowly macrophotograper who photographs mainly small arthropods and small wildflowers for a few scientific databases. In every instance, once my identification of the genus and species is confirmed, my photos have been marked “Research Grade.” Never has been one been marked as unacceptable due to some sort of distortion or aberration.
> _Leptoglossus oppositus_​



I've checked out your work on your Flickr and the Astro. photography page. You got amazing skills & have done an amazing work.


----------



## David_E (Apr 18, 2021)

Dockland said:


> _I've checked out your work on your Flickr and the Astro. photography page. You got amazing skills & have done an amazing work._


Now, now. Settle down. No need to exaggerate. I just muddle along and when the viewfinder looks right, I press that little button.


----------



## Dockland (Apr 19, 2021)

David_E said:


> Now, now. Settle down. No need to exaggerate. I just muddle along and when the viewfinder looks right, I press that little button.



Doesn't we all


----------



## AdmiralFwiffo (Apr 19, 2021)

David_E said:


> Could someone please point me to an on-line, high-res photo where this alleged problem is evident? Thanks!




__
https://flic.kr/p/cK2PuC

The high-relief portions of the coin have a pink cast, and the low have a green cast. I could correct that by using a smaller aperture, but at this magnification, that starts to introduce softness from diffraction.

NOTE: This isn't the Canon 100mm macro - this is a lens with _better_ long CA performance. It's one of the reasons I don't use the Canon for coin photography.


----------



## Dockland (Apr 20, 2021)

A new vid from Canon


----------



## Ruined (Apr 20, 2021)

peters said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that the SA changes impact the focus in a HORRIFIC way? The rose in the video is suddenly extremely soft which looks realy ugly to me... I think this could be not so easily achieved in post - but this kind of blurred focus looks realy not desirable for me in any context... also the change in the Bokeh doenst look nice to me in any means...


I had the 135 soft focus that had a similar control for spherical aberration. Despite myself often liking a softer look I felt that the spherical aberration control exaggerated things and made things just look weird rather than good. I also agree that it negatively impacted the bokeh when it was dialed up. one of those things that sounds better on paper than in practice


----------



## canonmike (Jul 9, 2021)

Just an FYI update on pre-orders for the new RF 100 macro lens. Was supposed to start shipping y'day, July 8 and Canon's on line store showed small inventory on hand for sale, sold out within a few hours, I might add. I placed my pre-order on Jun 1, the first day you could do so with July 8 shown as anticipated ship date. Well, July 8 has come and gone with no B&H shipment notification, so again, we are looking at delays on getting our gear orders. Point is, a little patience is in order as you cannot rely on anticipated shipping dates in the marketplace, just yet.......I do find it a little undermining that the Canon store can sell a newly released lens when they haven't yet supplied their merchants with same.

Update: B&H has rec'd shipment of RF 100 macro lens, pre-ordered on Jun 1, now fulfilling my order. ETA on my lens is Aug 18. Hooray at last. I guess 10 weeks wait is not too bad for a newly announced lens. The tripod collar ordered at same time, is still back ordered.


----------



## HenryL (Jul 9, 2021)

Several people have received lenses from Adorama and others from local shops. I'm sure some have received from B&H as well. I ordered from B&H on April 14th and am in the same boat as you (though the anticipated date at that time was July 29th and later updated to July 8th). 

I suspect more people pre-order from B&H than do Canon USA so not unexpected CUSA would have some in stock while B&H, Adorama and the like will just immediately ship out new inventory for months to come to fill existing preorders. Either way, I know I'll get my lens in due time.


----------



## john1970 (Jul 9, 2021)

I received the RF 100 mm macro lens from my local shop, but then again I placed my name on a pre-order list back in December 2020. The local shop also received shipments of the RF 400 mm and 600 mm lenses as well.


----------



## Joel C (Jul 9, 2021)

I have to admit that I am a little frustrated over this. I have paid in full and not received product, or even a correspondence regarding when this will ship.

I think I am kinda wondering what avenue to follow up on while B&H gets a free loan from me interest free.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 9, 2021)

Joel C said:


> I have to admit that I am a little frustrated over this. I have paid in full and not received product, or even a correspondence regarding when this will ship.
> 
> I think I am kinda wondering what avenue to follow up on while B&H gets a free loan from me interest free.


That’s not normal. Normally your card is only charged when the item actually arrives in stock.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 9, 2021)

Joel C said:


> I have to admit that I am a little frustrated over this. I have paid in full and not received product, or even a correspondence regarding when this will ship.
> 
> I think I am kinda wondering what avenue to follow up on while B&H gets a free loan from me interest free.


Did the charge just authorize, or did it actually post to your account? Normally, you are charged when the item is prepared for shipment.

I haven't looked closely on B&H preorders (my last one was the 1D X), but we bought a bed back in April with an estimated ship date of July. The vendor authorized the full amount on my CC when I clicked Buy, but the charge never posted (similarly, when you use a CC at a gas station, they authorize a $1 charge when you swipe the card but the full amount later posts, or like a restaurant will authorize the amount of the bill then later the charge including the tip posts). The full amount for the bed posted last week, and I got an email that day to schedule delivery.


----------



## HenryL (Jul 9, 2021)

Joel C said:


> I have to admit that I am a little frustrated over this. I have paid in full and not received product, or even a correspondence regarding when this will ship.
> 
> I think I am kinda wondering what avenue to follow up on while B&H gets a free loan from me interest free.





privatebydesign said:


> That’s not normal. Normally your card is only charged when the item actually arrives in stock.


It's normal if you pay with PayPal or ApplePay - but they clearly indicate during checkout that you'll be charged in full at time of purchase. For standard credit card purchase, though, yes it would definitely be odd.


----------



## Joel C (Jul 9, 2021)

I am very aware of my bank statements, as I am a business owner. I have been charged the 1399$ plus the additional sales tax of the area that I live in, which means that there is over 1,500$ that has been paid in full to B&H. I had kinda paused at being charged, I assumed that meant that they had the lens in stock and was just waiting on the release date to actually sell it and send it off in the mail. (That has been done in the past for some things that I have bought ahead of time like microphones...)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 9, 2021)

HenryL said:


> It's normal if you pay with PayPal or ApplePay - but they clearly indicate during checkout that you'll be charged in full at time of purchase. For standard credit card purchase, though, yes it would definitely be odd.


Thanks, that's good info.



Payments | B&H Photo Video



"We accept payment via Apple Pay, PayPal & PayPal credit. We also accept payment via Google Pay on Android devices and apps only. Payments processed using such apps will be charged immediately (as opposed to when your order ships)."

Moral: it's good to be very aware of your bank statements, but you also need to be aware of the policies of the companies from whom you are making purchases.


----------



## Joel C (Jul 9, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> Thanks, that's good info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moral of the story is: If you are a large company, communicate with customers. I do not expect emails about ongoings, day to day. BUT, yesterday was the ship date that was appointed by B&H and nothing was sent out. (Canon rumors has put together a post) A customer that has paid, and is not getting teir product should get correspondence regarding the product paid for. 

Do you think that is too much to ask? 
P.S. how many emails about summer sales, product promotion, SEO optimized searches are currently happening?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 9, 2021)

@Joel C, what did B&H say when you contacted their customer service team?


----------



## HenryL (Jul 9, 2021)

Joel C said:


> Moral of the story is: If you are a large company, communicate with customers. I do not expect emails about ongoings, day to day. BUT, yesterday was the ship date that was appointed by B&H and nothing was sent out. (Canon rumors has put together a post) A customer that has paid, and is not getting teir product should get correspondence regarding the product paid for.
> 
> Do you think that is too much to ask?
> P.S. how many emails about summer sales, product promotion, SEO optimized searches are currently happening?


To be fair, B&H indicated that shipments would start on 7/8, and there's no reason to believe that didn't actually happen - you and I just didn't make the cut with whatever stock they received from Canon. They'll fulfill orders in the order taken, regardless if that order was paid in full at time of purchase or not. Hopefully your order (and mine!) will queue up sooner rather than later. Cheers!


----------



## stevelee (Jul 9, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> Thanks, that's good info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A charge on Apple Pay is not due until the last day of the following month, so you are not out anything when the charge goes through unless the backordered item doesn't come in until after the due date.


----------



## HenryL (Jul 9, 2021)

stevelee said:


> A charge on Apple Pay is not due until the last day of the following month, so you are not out anything when the charge goes through unless the backordered item doesn't come in until after the due date.


Interesting. Are you referring to the Apple Card or Apple Pay? I don't have Apple's credit card, but I do use my Amex via Apple Pay and the charges are due on the Amex's regular due date, not the last day of the following month.


----------



## HenryL (Jul 9, 2021)

Oh, and FWIW, Bestbuy this afternoon now lists the 100 Macro available for store pickup on 7/15. This morning it wouldn't allow orders at all, so maybe there is a second batch on the way already. Or Bestbuy could be wrong - take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## stevelee (Jul 10, 2021)

HenryL said:


> Interesting. Are you referring to the Apple Card or Apple Pay? I don't have Apple's credit card, but I do use my Amex via Apple Pay and the charges are due on the Amex's regular due date, not the last day of the following month.


Yes, I should have said Apple Card via Apple Pay. They work so seamlessly together that I don't think of them separately any more. I used to use my American Airlines MasterCard with Apple Pay until I got the Apple Card. You make your Apple Card payments, view your charges, and get your cash rewards in the app.


----------



## canonmike (Aug 15, 2021)

Just a short FYI shipping update on Canon's RF 100mm macro lens. Placed pre-order for this lens and tripod collar with B&H on Jun 1, 2021. Just rec'd notification from BH that lens has shipped and my PayBoo card was charged. ETA to my home is Wed, Aug 18. Hooray for that. Maybe product backlogs are looking better?? Meanwhile, the tripod collar remains on backorder, even though they charged my CC for it, as well. In the future will order accessories separately to avoid this anomaly. 

UPDATE: Lens arrived today, Aug 17, one day early.


----------

